# Removing Key from Razer BlackWidow



## RoarGasm

Hi guys,

So I need to remove a key from my Razer BlackWidow however, I have no idea on what approach to take since it's mechanical. Can someone explain to me how I can do this? (Note: I don't have any tools or anything available, probably just knives/screw drivers ^^).

Cheers.


----------



## HaiiYaa

a screwdriver will do dont worry the key will come right off


----------



## Shub

The keyboard shown is a Ducky but there shouldn't be any major difference between that and your BW.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0ey5tPZuoQ[/ame]


----------



## reaper~

^ Yup, use a Filco or similar key puller since you wouldn't wanna scratch your keycaps. And do it slowly. Try wriggling it instead of just use force to yank it out since you could pull out the actual switch that way.


----------



## RoarGasm

I don't have any key puller available, so will I be able to remove my F5 key with a screwdriver from the top and just pulling it up? Thanks for the replies!


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Just grab hold of it on each side and pull it up with some force, it'll just pop right off.


----------



## RoarGasm

Will I damage it if I pull it with the screwdriver from the top only? That's the only method that I can use at the moment.


----------



## Boyboyd

Just a comment.

DO NOT remove the space bar, right shift, enter, or backspace this way. They're held on by stabilisers and you'll break them if you pull straight up.


----------



## RoarGasm

I only intend on removing the F5/F6 keys as they're in the wrong places! So thanks for the heads up. I'll be trying to remove them later on this week, will post when I get it done.


----------



## turtleslikejohn

Yes, a small flathead screwdriver will do fine if you don't have a Filco keycap puller, just remember to be gentle.


----------



## stuiees

In my exp when I dont have a key puller handy, I just use a credit card.

Slide your credit card under the key you want to pop, and gently use the credit card as a lever and they key will pop off.


----------



## Munkypoo7

Screwdriver? What the eff.

Don't use a screw driver.... you're begging to scratch or damage a part for no good reason.

Grab two paper clips and make a key puller, it takes 5 - 10 minutes do do and it's worth it in the long run. Basically you loop the paperclip to it has a flat base and the two ends meet towards the top, basically an isosceles triangle. After making two looks, use tape and tie them down to a pencil. Boom, makeshift key puller without risking damage.


----------



## RoarGasm

I just tried the credit card method (seemed most logical since it's absolutely damage proof) and it worked with a little wiggling! Thanks a lot, might end up buying a key puller in the future.

Thanks for your help guys, repping!


----------

